# Bachmann Large Scale



## Dave-HoustonTX (Nov 17, 2011)

Is Bachmann Large Scale as in Thomas and Friends a G-guage track size? I bought a set for my grandson and I want to buy more track. Thanks for the help. Dave


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes the track is the same.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
just be aware that the Bachmann track is *not* suitable for outdoor use! it will rust..
even if you are thinking right now "But this Thomas will always run indoors..so I can just buy more Bachmann track and that will be fine"..
dont be so sure! 
you and/or your grandson might want to build an outdoor railroad in a few years..in which case more Bachmann track will be useless..

So my suggestion..if you are already planning to buy more track anyway, might as well buy brass track! 
then you can use it outdoors someday..if it should come to that..

(Bachmann is coming out with their own line of brass track soon, suitable for outdoor use..but it isnt available yet..) 


Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave look for used LGB brand track on ebay. Great deals can still be found on the smaller 12000 series curves and 11000 series straight sections . These are 4footan diameter curves aka R1 curvature which should be all your kids will ever need. This is brass track with almost legendary durability. A little hunting could turn up used LGB for less than new Bmann track.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

If there's a Garden RR Club in your area, you should be able to get some used brass track (LGB, Aristo, etc) They are all the same size and interchangeable.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Dave: what part of Houston are you in? I am up on the NW side near Willowbrook Mall and have a layout set up in my front Yard that I have been running over Xmas and up till jan 7th weeked. I am running Bachmann equipment , but my Track is Aristocraft Brass and Aluminum as well as some LGB brass and AML aluminum. I used the bachmann track last year and it was ok until we had one day of rain, and sure enough the next morning the track had a coat of surface rust on it. I guess it you don't mind having to replace the Bachmann track every so often, you could use it outdoors for a short time but only with battery power. Bachmann track is best used indoors under the tree or on a table top. 

My Garden Railroad will be a combination of Aluminum and Steel track, all hand laid on cedar ties and hand made #6 turnouts. With luck as soon as I get my shed built, I will be able to start laying track in the spring. 

Dan S.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to invite you to HAGG, Houston Area G Gauger. We are in the Northwest Mall. Our railroad is open to the public every Saturday. Check out the club section here on MLS and visit us at http://www.houstonagg.com/. The folks on this forum are full of great information and eager to share. I learned so much from this forum and then joined HAGG. I just wanted to pass on that there is a club in your area. Welcome to MLS.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2 sets of track from a couple of bachmann big hauler sets. Each set is a complete circle plus 2 straights. If interested email me at [email protected]

Paul

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Note that while the track gauge is the same, not all tracks connect using matching rail joiners.


----------

